# Problem with Panda Titanium anti-virus!!!!



## virtuality2005 (Feb 8, 2005)

I have got Panda Titanium Anti-virus 2005. All was well until the automatic version update to V4.02.00, then I found I can't complete my virus scan on C:, every other scan works, but the scan on C: gets so far, then stops dead and won't go any further and crashes the program and I have to force close panda to get out to normal again. Can anyone explain how this is happening?

I have also tried the repair facility on panda, this does nothing and have uninstalled panda and re-installed it, all goes well till the automatic update to V4.02.00 and then i'm back to square one again!

Please can anyone help me solve this problem?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try the free online scan below. Would not hurt to use Spybot & Ad-aware also.


----------

